# Lisbon airport to Orient by metro



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

We have friends coming over soon and they are keen to use the new metro link from the airport to Orient mainline station as it is quicker and cheaper than taxis/bus.

However as is typical in Portugal quicker and cheaper doesn`t equate to easier as research seems to suggest all passengers need to get a Viva Viagem card for 50c which is rechargeable and can be charged using the Multibanking system and used for other forms of transport on the Carris network.

All sounds great!........but my friends are infrequent visitors and the fare is only E 1.25 one way per person "according to sources" so it seems a lot of bother to go to for a 5 minute journey, again "according to sources".

Is it not possible to just turn up at the ticket office and buy a return ticket?:confused2:


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

You don't need to charge a Via Viagem at a Multibanco, you do it at the ticket machine. You can buy a new VV card already loaded with the ticket value - I think it costs an extra euro or maybe 50 cents - I can't remember.


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Last time I used the Metro in Lisbon you could by single tickets at the station


----------

